# Cannot connect to game servers without VPN



## R4k4n0th (Oct 31, 2019)

I have an interesting problem. Interesting at least to me  I cannot connect to Rainbow Six Siege servers without VPN. This issue started recently and I am 100% sure that it is isn't because of some changed settings in my PC or router. I can connect to other online video game servers but this specific game keeps giving me errors when I do not use a VPN.

I researched Reddit and Rainbow Six Siege forums, and people recently seem to be experiencing connectivity issues but I am still not sure it is related to Rainbow Six Siege.

I am sure VPN does not put me in a different region because I can manually choose which region I can connect.
One person suggest that the problem might stem from NAT, for example a strict NAT type but I am not sure how I can change NAT type.

What sort of a problem (either on game servers or on my PC) can cause this type of problem any why is a VPN fixing it?


----------



## potato580+ (Oct 31, 2019)

some game regulation very stric, and wont allow suspicious connection, pay for static internet maybe? it cpuld fix this problem


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 31, 2019)

Call your ISP and if they can't solve the issue change provider. It's end of the month anyway.

Iirc R6S had p2p for squadding up (original inviter/squad leader being the host) but they changed it a few years back. That was the only time Strict NAT types had problems. Strick NAT couldn't connect to other Strict NAT type players.


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 31, 2019)

Bypass yer router and connect straight to the modem. See if that eliminates the router or not.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Oct 31, 2019)

online games sometimes associate IP Address to your account and as said can be strict about it.


----------



## R4k4n0th (Nov 3, 2019)

potato580+ said:


> some game regulation very stric, and wont allow suspicious connection, pay for static internet maybe? it cpuld fix this problem



I don't want static IP and I don't think my connection can be regarded as "suspicious". Why are you saying that?



Khonjel said:


> Call your ISP and if they can't solve the issue change provider. It's end of the month anyway.
> 
> Iirc R6S had p2p for squadding up (original inviter/squad leader being the host) but they changed it a few years back. That was the only time Strict NAT types had problems. Strick NAT couldn't connect to other Strict NAT type players.



I am in Germany and the contracts here are really bad. I cannot leave the contract for two years.



thesmokingman said:


> Bypass yer router and connect straight to the modem. See if that eliminates the router or not.



Already tried that. It did not work.

Some update: The problem seem to be resolved on its own. So I think it is an ISP issue. However, several times a day I get this error; though much more rare now.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2019)

R4k4n0th said:


> I have an interesting problem. Interesting at least to me  I cannot connect to Rainbow Six Siege servers without VPN. This issue started recently and I am 100% sure that it is isn't because of some changed settings in my PC or router. I can connect to other online video game servers but this specific game keeps giving me errors when I do not use a VPN.
> 
> I researched Reddit and Rainbow Six Siege forums, and people recently seem to be experiencing connectivity issues but I am still not sure it is related to Rainbow Six Siege.
> 
> ...



around here, all the ISP's are out of IPv4 addresses and run behind CGNAT. This breaks port forwards and certain game titles from working, and the only fixes are
1. IPv6 (which games dont use yet)
2. Having your ISP give you a public IP (not always an option)
3. Change ISP

The easiest way to test this is to check your IP address on a website such as  https://whatismyipaddress.com/ and see if the IP address your modem/router gives you is the same, or different


----------



## GaNiSh (May 18, 2020)

the problem is that you have to fix you're router in website:
1.You write in website (which is in URL) your IP address, 
2.Username:admin/router  Pass:admin/router,
3.Go to Firewall,
4.When you see a Firewall Option set it Low because it was set it to High and the application servers (which is Game Servers) wont work.

I'm sure this is the answer 10000% CAUSE it happened to me to and it worked.

For those who have router Technicolor you'll find quickly.

Contact me for more of these problems.


----------



## qubit (Mar 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> around here, all the ISP's are out of IPv4 addresses and run behind CGNAT. This breaks port forwards and certain game titles from working, and the only fixes are
> 1. IPv6 (which games dont use yet)
> 2. Having your ISP give you a public IP (not always an option)
> 3. Change ISP
> ...


I suspect that his IP is being shared with someone who's banned, hence can't connect. So yeah, have the ISP change his IP address, or change ISP.

Great game btw. Played it loads with my mates on my PS4 Pro. I literally bought the console so that I could play with them.


----------

